# ICE shanty identification requirement



## !Fishhawk (Jan 8, 2014)

Brother sent me this picture of his printed copy, he picked it up today.
(Just a portion of pg 62 pic.)



I sent him this picture of the copy I looked at online today. Digital copy pic shows pg62&63. Both 2018 regs...

Seems like they have added options to me...

He sees two requirements on his copy...

Clearly the red is an additional/new reg. For the year.

I’m thinking missing The intended OR in the printed copies. Also thinking that they probably don’t do to many printings these days?

Note on page 2 says always find the latest information online.

Thoughts comments?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Rules can change. The newest version will be online. They aren’t going to reprint the rules when there is a change.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

It's just badly worded on the newer version. Here is the actual law:

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO-251.17_Sept_14_2017_601096_7.pdf


----------



## !Fishhawk (Jan 8, 2014)

brookie1 said:


> It's just badly worded on the newer version. Here is the actual law:
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO-251.17_Sept_14_2017_601096_7.pdf



Thanks!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Having gone thru two separate instances of fraud, using a drivers license number is asking for problems. Why thats an option is something I don't understand.


----------



## !Fishhawk (Jan 8, 2014)

brookie1 said:


> It's just badly worded on the newer version. Here is the actual law:
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO-251.17_Sept_14_2017_601096_7.pdf



Wonder if there is a minimum requirement for address?

Think we need an ice shanty registration process with its own number or something...

With all the identity theft and fraud these days.


----------



## !Fishhawk (Jan 8, 2014)

Buddwiser said:


> Having gone thru two separate instances of fraud, using a drivers license number is asking for problems. Why thats an option is something I don't understand.



Agreed


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

If it were me I would spend a buck and get a sportscard number. No one will be able to do much of anything with that and I don't believe it changes year to year, although you would want to check that before putting it on your shanty.


----------



## !Fishhawk (Jan 8, 2014)

brookie1 said:


> If it were me I would spend a buck and get a sportscard number. No one will be able to do much of anything with that and I don't believe it changes year to year, although you would want to check that before putting it on your shanty.



I was under the impression that sports card number would be the same as DL number if u actually have a DL?

If no DL, then SpC number is of course unique?

Kids, and some convicted DDs... would probably just have a SpC #


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

!Fishhawk said:


> I was under the impression that sports card number would be the same as DL number if u actually have a DL?
> 
> If no DL, then SpC number is of course unique?
> 
> Kids, and some convicted DDs... would probably just have a SpC #


I honestly don't know. Anybody that knows your name and birth date knows your driver license number, so I don't know why that's a big deal. I think getting your SSN is probably where the real damage is done for identify theft.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

brookie1 said:


> I honestly don't know. Anybody that knows your name and birth date knows your driver license number, so I don't know why that's a big deal. I think getting your SSN is probably where the real damage is done for identify theft.



Exactly. 

This is the same information requirement that treestands, ground blinds and traps have.


----------



## !Fishhawk (Jan 8, 2014)

Yep,

It’s got to be right because that’s what we have always done...


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

brookie1 said:


> I honestly don't know. Anybody that knows your name and birth date knows your driver license number, so I don't know why that's a big deal. I think getting your SSN is probably where the real damage is done for identify theft.


Don't know about you, but 6 thousand dollars worth of charges made to an account under my wifes name but didn't own was a big deal for us. Four thousand dollars in an account under my sons name but didn't own was a big deal to him while he was in college. Guess you can afford those types of things and glad for you but we couldn't.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Buddwiser said:


> Don't know about you, but 6 thousand dollars worth of charges made to an account under my wifes name but didn't own was a big deal for us. Four thousand dollars in an account under my sons name but didn't own was a big deal to him while he was in college. Guess you can afford those types of things and glad for you but we couldn't.


Yea, that's what I mean't. That's exactly where I was going with that. Good catch. You are the man. I am truly humbled. You should run for office. Yup, it's "that guy" folks.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

brookie1 said:


> Yea, that's what I mean't. That's exactly where I was going with that. Good catch. You are the man. I am truly humbled. You should run for office. Yup, it's "that guy" folks.


"Don't know why its a big deal". I never attended mind reading school and took your words verbatim and told you why it could be a big deal. When you grow up and can have a decent conversation, get back with me.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Buddwiser said:


> "Don't know why its a big deal". I never attended mind reading school and took your words verbatim and told you why it could be a big deal. When you grow up and can have a decent conversation, get back with me.


You took my words verbatim and came to the conclusion that I could afford identity theft? Yet another person incapable of lucid thought.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

brookie1 said:


> If it were me I would spend a buck and get a sportscard number. No one will be able to do much of anything with that and I don't believe it changes year to year, although you would want to check that before putting it on your shanty.


The Sportsman Card number does not change. The card has a permanent number. 




!Fishhawk said:


> I was under the impression that sports card number would be the same as DL number if u actually have a DL?
> 
> If no DL, then SpC number is of course unique?
> 
> Kids, and some convicted DDs... would probably just have a SpC #


The Sportsman Card has nothing to do with your driver license. It has a different card number. Only you, the card, and the DNR knows the number unless you give it out.


----------



## !Fishhawk (Jan 8, 2014)

Petronius said:


> The Sportsman Card number does not change. The card has a permanent number.
> 
> 
> 
> The Sportsman Card has nothing to do with your driver license. It has a different card number. Only you, the card, and the DNR knows the number unless you give it out.



Perfect. 

Also for the hell of it I bought one just to verify...

After all it’s a buck. And I buy my licenses online now anyway...

So confirmed.!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Buddwiser said:


> Having gone thru two separate instances of fraud, using a drivers license number is asking for problems. Why thats an option is something I don't understand.


The reason is if you have to put your name and address on your shanty some were worried that a criminal could case the shanty and know when you aren't home. Same goes for a treestand. Sort of like the dirtbag criminals who look at funeral and wedding announcements to rob family members.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The name/address is only for law enforcement purposes. We can get the same info from a drivers license so that is why it’s an option now


Buddwiser said:


> Having gone thru two separate instances of fraud, using a drivers license number is asking for problems. Why thats an option is something I don't understand.


The name/address requirement is only for law enforcement purposes. We can get the same info (and most current address) with the drivers license number now. It also offers a bit of anonymity to those of us who don’t want anyone to know the shacks owner. I’ve had a few shacks “blown over” but it’s more likely it was because of my profession more than the wind.


----------

